# SS cranks for outboard bearing BB?



## edo (Jun 30, 2009)

Are there any nice cranks that use a shimano/sram hollow outboard bearing BB?

I like the Paul, WI etc cranks but Id rather go with the outboard BB & hollow spindle over a square taper.

Or is it best just to "jones" a Shimano crankset?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

I agree...a good outboard bearing rocks. I have a cheap copy of a nice polished Jones XTR 960 SS crankset and while not as purdy as if Jones did it, it rocks entirely!

though given the kudos they have thus far received, gotta say that without a doubt, i would opt for The Hive 15G SS cranks which use a 30mm spindle and outboard bearings

http://perigeum.com/bythehive/?page_id=1012


----------



## edo (Jun 30, 2009)

Ooooh, those are nice...any that might use a standard Shimano BB?

I just really like shiny billet cranks...a bit sad I know


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

edo said:


> Ooooh, those are nice...any that might use a standard Shimano BB?
> 
> I just really like shiny billet cranks...a bit sad I know


billet as in silver more or less? ie., you dont want black, right?

my Jones-like 960 cranks have truly been outstanding since day 1 so yeah, can highly recommend those so that may make sense for you given your desired specs, to include external BB.

raceface has external BB of course but i aint a fan of it is all...would much rather go Shimano and truvativ is lame


----------



## edo (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, silver & shiny like Paul, WI & Middleburn...

Hmmm, seems nuts tearing into XTR cranks...might have use XT just so I dont feel bad!


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I just got my 15g cranks. my frame will be here in a few weeks so unfortunately I don't have any feedback on them other than they look bad ass in black


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

edo said:


> Yeah, silver & shiny like Paul, WI & Middleburn...
> 
> Hmmm, seems nuts tearing into XTR cranks...might have use XT just so I dont feel bad!


gotcha...i have also had the WI ENO and Middleburn and like them a lot - ran square taper, though I do prefer external Shimano for sure nowadays.

you can probably pick up some XTR 960 cranks from ebay for good price so that is a good route if you are gonna chop em yourself. I was fortunate to find mine on ebay for CHEAP, already chopped


----------



## edo (Jun 30, 2009)

How about Surly Mr Whirly?

Any good?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

edo said:


> How about Surly Mr Whirly?
> 
> Any good?


Surly makes solid stuff but in fairness I have not owned them.

They are nice as you can run a bash on them if you like...external, and can run Shimano external stuff if you so choose, but if a weight weenie, they are apparently rather heavy at ~900 grams but that is a subjective thing and for some a psychological barrier knowing they dont have the lightest.

some people like em it appears, unless i am confusing myself, cuz the bolt pattern also allows the phat ass 29er riders in particular to run lower gearing given bolt pattern (ie, 20t small ring) but if running singlespeed only who cares about that meaningless "benefit"

they are not super dirt cheap (granted, compared to XTR 970 they are cheap I guess) and personally i would go Shimano, but thats just me. i am sure some of the poseur singlespeeders who think they are gnar and "core" profess the Surly are better but their opinions are meaningless anyway


----------



## edo (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha, at least your'e honest!

Frame & fork will be a singular swift...oh & Ive also got an Ells Evolve...so I guess Im a phat ass 29er rider

I think I'll keep my eyes out for the shimano ones at sensible money but might give up if I get impatient.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

These were nice enough for that old blue thing of mine....


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

A lot of riders are using the Truvativ 1.1 external bearing cranksets, which are relatively light, stiff, affordable and available in 180.


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

https://grovecycledesign.com/


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

uknathank said:


> https://grovecycledesign.com/


interesting design but way too expensive IMHO


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah, you'd be paying a premium for the retro/historical value, being a remake of a classic item by a design legend (Bill Grove), and having such a limited production item. One thing I am pretty sure of is that they'll be bombproof.

If I can get my hands on a set I'm definitely going to, having grown up in PA lusting over Grove Innovations bikes. I might even try to get them in a classic Grove paint job -- say glow in the dark Nuclear Lizard, or that cool metallic maroon...


----------



## RookieBeotch (Nov 2, 2008)

uknathank said:


> yeah, you'd be paying a premium for the retro/historical value, being a remake of a classic item by a design legend (Bill Grove), and having such a limited production item. One thing I am pretty sure of is that they'll be bombproof.
> 
> If I can get my hands on a set I'm definitely going to, having grown up in PA lusting over Grove Innovations bikes. I might even try to get them in a classic Grove paint job -- say glow in the dark Nuclear Lizard, or that cool metallic maroon...


Do you work for the legend or something?


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

nah just excited about it


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

I have a set of silver 180mm Mr Whirly cranks spinning on a Chris King bottom bracket. They work great for me. Nice and strong, and they should last forever.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Custom Finished XTR 960 Modified and Aerozine SS or 2X Cranks


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> I just got my 15g cranks. my frame will be here in a few weeks so unfortunately I don't have any feedback on them other than they look bad ass in black


Something tells me the frame's coming from Petaluma...


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

amishscum said:


> Something tells me the frame's coming from Petaluma...


out of San Jose actually:thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

EBasil said:


> A lot of riders are using the Truvativ 1.1 external bearing cranksets, which are relatively light, stiff, affordable and available in 180.


Truvativ Stylo 1.1 180mm GXP BB on my Mary.



FoShizzle said:


> billet as in silver more or less? ie., you dont want black, right?
> 
> my Jones-like 960 cranks have truly been outstanding since day 1 so yeah, can highly recommend those so that may make sense for you given your desired specs, to include external BB.
> 
> raceface has external BB of course but i aint a fan of it is all...would much rather go Shimano and truvativ is lame


Why do you say that about Truvativ?


----------



## edo (Jun 30, 2009)

Well they rock...where would a fella in Australia buy a set of those aerozine cranks on line?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Has anyone seen, tried or played with the new Race Face Deus SS cranksets?


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

edo said:


> Well they rock...where would a fella in Australia buy a set of those aerozine cranks on line?


I've seen them at Phantom Cycles in NSW.
http://www.phantomcycles.com.au/p-2526-aerozine-x-12-triple-crankset.aspx . Not sure which exact model they stock; being described as 7075 arms, cromo axle and showing a triple ring setup.

I've neither looked elsewhere for them nor want them yet because of the 175mm limit they make them. And because a certain CRC sells Deore's at nice prices if I were to looking for 170/175, 4-bolt, external bearing cranksets.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*XTR XT SLX SAINT gots it on lock*

@uknathank: $385 a piece for Grove Cycle Design "hot rod cranks" are too little too late and too easy to beat in a crowded external crankset market - not to mention that pricepoint exceeds street prices for a custom SS Shimano XTR crankset -or- even the custom ceramic coated Shawnee SS setups (which are amazing in finish - anyone have long term feedback on the finish durability?). I do like the BMX Profile fashion that the hot rod cranks exude but with 2010 here, there's just so much to be had at $100-300, especially when you consider second hand. For example, a stock SLX, XT crankset or an older XTR crankset can both be converted to SS with a non-pinned/ramped SS specific chainring from a handful of makers (Spot, Middleburn, Salsa, Shimano DXR Saint).

From MTBR members, Hud & Nurgen Pete:

XT New:








XT Old:








XTR Old, J.J. SS machined polished modification, the money shot with the Boone SS Ti jewel chainring:








My SS crankset, first generation Shimano Saint, since updated with Chris King bottom bracket, Salsa 32T SS chainring, and Sunline V-One pedals. I recall the techs at Demo Forest in Soquel, CA calling out, "That's the first single speed I've ever seen with gravity cranks." Funny, when you look at Seven and Moots catalog flagship example builds, you'll see Saints on their lightweight titanium XC single track slayers.


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

*I agree with Fo'...*

... another vote for the chopped 960s. They're stiff, light and relatively inexpensive... breaking the pick any 2 rule.

Here's what they look line on a Singular Swift... if you're curious


----------



## schingleschpeed (Aug 3, 2007)

*Hive Fifteen G*

You at least have to check out The Hive Fifteen G. www.bythehive.com

30MM Spindle, out board bearings, Light and stiff. I have a set but haven't been able to ride them yet on the new SS because I'm waiting for a fork for the bike.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

schingleschpeed said:


> You at least have to check out The Hive Fifteen G. www.bythehive.com
> 
> 30MM Spindle, out board bearings, Light and stiff. I have a set but haven't been able to ride them yet on the new SS because I'm waiting for a fork for the bike.


that was the 1st crankset recommended to the original poster and we already covered it wouldnt work


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Surly Mr. Whirly 180s on my SS:



Like them just fine. And you can anodize them. 

Morgan


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> ...raceface has external BB of course but i aint a fan of it is all...would much rather go Shimano and truvativ is lame


NO, Truvativ is not lame....it's POS!!! Ten minutes into tonight's ride and my left pedal feels kinda weird/loose, so I try to unclip and pull over.....I end up with a pedal and crank hanging off my left cleat and pull over going WTF??? Turns out that the left crank is held onto the right crank/tube with a large hollow aluminum set screw like piece that floats in the left crank! This light duty aluminum screw broke into two pieces right at the head where it floats (rotates) inside the left crank. What a peice of CRAP. :madmax: The design is poor at best and the material used for the retaininig screw is way too soft and weak. These cranks shouldn't even be used on a road bike with "125 lb. gal named Russell," riding it (thanks to Mikesee for this hilarious quote!) 

Thankfully my riding partner was a good sport, so we drove all the way home and back so that I could get my geared bike. We finished the whole ride but it was way after dark by the time we got back to the truck. :thumbsup:

Going to see about replacing the whole fawkin crank setup tomorrow. The Shimano XT style crank attachment is nice and burly looking. Any suggestions for a good quality 180mm bolt-on crank setup to fit my Haro Mary or should I just do the XT SS mod? What about chainline if I do the XT and mod them?

Depends on what cranks I go with for replacement...don't really want to buy new BB too....but don't want this kinda failuer again especially way out on a trail or coming off a drop.

EDIT: Looks like I have 104BCD, 50mm chainline, GXP (Giga X Pipe): external cup, sealed bearing bottom bracket for 68/73mm shells (GXP-Team bearing cups included) on the Truvativ cranks.

Where are the sweet deals on XT 180mm crankset right now?


----------



## -Muz R- (Oct 18, 2006)

Anodized Gold is the shiz....drrrroooool....

Another vote for the cut and polished 960's, easy to do yourself in a couple of hours and do the job just nicely. As mentioned, relatively inexpensive too.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Natedogz said:


> NO, Truvativ is not lame....it's POS!!! Ten minutes into tonight's ride and my left pedal feels kinda weird/loose, so I try to unclip and pull over.....I end up with a pedal and crank hanging off my left cleat and pull over going WTF??? Turns out that the left crank is held onto the right crank/tube with a large hollow aluminum set screw like piece that floats in the left crank! This light duty aluminum screw broke into two pieces right at the head where it floats (rotates) inside the left crank. What a peice of CRAP. :madmax: The design is poor at best and the material used for the retaininig screw is way too soft and weak. These cranks shouldn't even be used on a road bike with "125 lb. gal named Russell," riding it (thanks to Mikesee for this hilarious quote!)
> 
> Thankfully my riding partner was a good sport, so we drove all the way home and back so that I could get my geared bike. We finished the whole ride but it was way after dark by the time we got back to the truck. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


while not as extreme an example, and acknowleding any crankset can have issues, my vote it simply to not go with Truvativ is all.

as for 180mm XT cranks, while I could perhaps find em even cheaper, i can see that $210 shipped will get you new XT M770 cranks in 180mm length which is likely close to the best you can get


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> ...as for 180mm XT cranks, while I could perhaps find em even cheaper, i can see that $210 shipped will get you new XT M770 cranks in 180mm length which is likely close to the best you can get


Q-factor of these compared to my Truvativs?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Natedogz said:


> Q-factor of these compared to my Truvativs?


i honestly dont know...those types of details are irrelevant to me to be honest as i dont think any of it matters on the trail, IMHO anyway...sorry


----------



## edo (Jun 30, 2009)

Im sold on the polished & modded 960s...Crazy8 is onto it for me.

Thanks guys...


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> i honestly dont know...those types of details are irrelevant to me to be honest as i dont think any of it matters on the trail, IMHO anyway...sorry


K, thanks anyways. I like my current setup's feel, looks, weight and operation except for the broken aluminum bolt.

Went by the shop today and one of thier mechanics said that they've seen several like this and he hooked me up with a plain old STEEL crank bolt and when I got home, I put it all back together so all is well for now! Hope it lasts this time since I like everything else about the crankset....and I think it will last!


----------



## davea-rockymountain041 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Ceramic Coated Drivetrain - very cool !!!*

Hey, guys - I have that "long term experience" w the Shawnee Trails ceramic coating on cranks and drivetrain. 
======
From: $385 a piece for Grove Cycle Design "hot rod cranks" are too little too late and too easy to beat in a crowded external crankset market - not to mention that pricepoint exceeds street prices for a custom SS Shimano XTR crankset -or- even *the custom ceramic coated Shawnee SS setups (which are amazing in finish - anyone have long term feedback on the finish durability?). *
======

The ceramic finish for both looks and durability is just outstanding - you got to try this one now....

I had my crank arms and chainrings(XTR M965) as well as cassette all ceramic coated by RD at Shawnee Trails about a year ago -- why throw away a perfectly good set of cranks ?? - they may have been scuffed but certainly not worn out and much less epensive to coat than replace --- the ceramic coating is incredible - they look better than new and have held up for over about a year with hardly even a scuff -- and there are multiple colors available for your personal designer look.

The chainrings and cassette are also doing great - much less friction, they stay clean in the east coast mud and rain much better and the cassette hardly has any wear - I think I'll get at least 3X the life out of it -- and I ride hard and race on my bike....

So check them out: RD @ Shawnee Trails Bikes - search e-bay for "ceramic coated cassette" or e-mail him at rddale "at" verizon dot net -- great to work with too !

SHAWNEE TRAILS - BIKE - PERFORMANCE COATING
(618)384-8700


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Where is the best place to get a polished and modded 960?

Or, how much would a set of those ceramic coated XTR cranks be? Those look really nice!!


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you affiliated with Shawnee Trails davea-rockymountain041?


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

the stylo 1.1 cranks are a bit on the heavy side but since pricepoint regularly blows 'em out for a hundred bucks, they really are a pretty decent value. I have a set of 180's on my somewhat budget build steel rigid bike. at 195 lbs i am hard on cranks, but these have been flawless. however i was very meticulous about the installation and gettign that left crank bolt torqued correctly (and retorqued after the first ride. haven't touched them since).

but overall my favorite cranks are the 180 mm XT's. can get them new for around $160, work well w/ bash rings, compatible with a wide variety of BB's including the chris king BB, and since i ride trails with rocks i can't bring myself to ride w/ a pair of blinged-out polished 960s that would look like garbage within a month.

for gravel bike path riders like Fo, though, the conclusion might be different.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

I just picked up a set of 952 Xtr's for $15.00 at a local shop. When I use them I plan to pick up one of the Middleburn replacement spiders for these.

I have a set of Truvativ Stylo's on my El Mariachi and they've been fine so far after a retorque.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

jdg said:


> I just picked up a set of 952 Xtr's for $15.00 at a local shop. When I use them I plan to pick up one of the Middleburn replacement spiders for these.
> 
> I have a set of Truvativ Stylo's on my El Mariachi and they've been fine so far after a retorque.


$15? LOL...sweet!


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*SS Cranks for outboard bearing BB*

$15 for XTR... that's just not right! Well done.

I can second the earlier post about RD at Shawnee being a great guy to work with. I have a set of polished XTRs from him on their way to me. I'll take some shots of the cranks and BB before and after install and follow up after I've abused them a few weeks.

You can find RD on Facebook as well. He has lots of photos of the different color and finish options there.

DM


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Normbilt said:


>


 how about a pic of the full build?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## davea-rockymountain041 (Sep 3, 2009)

*CustomDesigner Ceramic Coated XTR Cranks/Rings/Cassette*

I'm back ---> Sorry for the delay in replying -- just got back from 3 days in Dupont State Forest, Brevard, NC riding the slick rock single track -- outstanding !!!.

To follow-up w DavidR1: I'm not employed or associated with RD at Shawnee Trails - just a friend now from the outstanding work/product he has provided me - love to brainstorm technical stuff w him too - very experienced/knowledgable.....

RD is just "good people" --> call him !!! And yea; forgot his ceramic coated photo gallery on Facebook - check it out -- they really look that good on your bike too!!

Best way to get an XTR M960 crank set:
a. either pick up a good cheap (probably a little more than $15 !! though) , used set on e-bay and then send them to Shawnee to have RD ceramic coat them. 
or: 
b. if you have a used set on your bike just remove and send them to RD and he will replace the rings with new ceramic coated ones (XTR equivalent/much less expensive for better quality!!), hone the cranks (makes them like new by just slight metal removal/polish) and then ceramic coat them - they look like new.

He can quote prices, but I think I paid about $140.00 for option b. above/refurbish cranks w new rings - all ceramic coated.... the ones you see in my last post photo....

Good Luck -- I'd be very interested in your feedback too, donmerdith74...

And my next project is a "gold ceramic coated drivetrain" for my Scott Genius 20 (XT groupo) - going to pull the crank and rings and cassette and have RD/Shawnee do them in gold .... 

Anyone know where to get a good quality gold chain ?? -- in my experience the only ones I can find are junk: hollow pin(weak!!) or TiNitride coated that are weak AND gold color wears off much to easily - and can't shift the cool gold SS chains on my XT drivetrain.... recommendations guys ??? Thanks !!


----------



## davea-rockymountain041 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Reply: Shawnee Trails Ceramic Coated Crankset*

I'm back ---> Sorry for the delay in replying -- just got back from 3 days in Dupont State Forest, Brevard, NC riding the slick rock single track -- outstanding !!!.

To follow-up w DavidR1: I'm not employed or associated with RD at Shawnee Trails - just a friend now from the outstanding work/product he has provided me - love to brainstorm technical stuff w him too - very experienced/knowledgable.....

RD is just "good people" --> call him !!! And yea; forgot his ceramic coated photo gallery on Facebook - check it out -- they really look that good on your bike too!!

Shawnee Trails Bike Ceramic Coated Crankset Photo Gallery : http://www.facebook.com/pages/SHAWNE...S/187061700373

Best way to get an XTR M960 crank set:
a. either pick up a good cheap (probably a little more than $15 !! though) , used set on e-bay and then send them to Shawnee to have RD ceramic coat them. 
or: 
b. if you have a used set on your bike just remove and send them to RD and he will replace the rings with new ceramic coated ones (XTR equivalent/much less expensive for better quality!!), hone the cranks (makes them like new by just slight metal removal/polish) and then ceramic coat them - they look like new.

He can quote prices, but I think I paid about $140.00 for option b. above/refurbish cranks w new rings - all ceramic coated.... the ones you see in my last post photo....

Good Luck -- I'd be very interested in your feedback too, donmerdith74...

And my next project is a "gold ceramic coated drivetrain" for my Scott Genius 20 (XT groupo) - going to pull the crank and rings and cassette and have RD/Shawnee do them in gold ....

Anyone know where to get a good quality gold chain ?? -- in my experience the only ones I can find are junk: hollow pin(weak!!) or TiNitride coated that are weak AND gold color wears off much to easily - and can't shift the cool gold SS chains on my XT drivetrain.... recommendations guys ??? Thanks !!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

My XT's with King BB and Boone ring have been good to me.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I just got back from the UP of Michigan .
Got a 2.5 hour ride on my RF Altas Cranks. Stiff but Wide.
Outboard is Way wider than My Race Face or XTR Inner BB systems. 
I kept on looking down to see my wide pedal stroke. 
some Ride Picks


----------



## swisstg (Sep 13, 2009)

Would the polished & modded 960 ss cranks work on a 1x9 drivetrain with the mrp 1X?


----------



## spindog (Sep 14, 2009)

*whats wrong with truvativ?*

so whats wrong with truvativ SS cranksets?


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

what about fifteen.g cranks? http://stores.homestead.com/R2Performance/-strse-6/crankset-fifteen.g-bythehive-thehive/Detail.bok Light weight and unique looking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Normbilt, 
Is there a reason you chose the Atlas over the Deus besides color? Are they stiffer? Cheaper? Looks like you can get the deus as a ss crankset now with that cool looking bashguard.


----------



## nor (Feb 19, 2005)

What is the best approach to modify the 960 crank? Dremel, machine shop, hack saw? I really like the idea of ceramic coating as well.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

My 02c:

The most fun crankset I have are the Noir 1.1g, matched with ceramic BB. Stiff without compromise and creamy smooth. The carbon arms offer a great ride sensation; they are very light and don't transmit the miniscule vibration that aluminum does.

The only gripe is that are only offered in 170mm and 175mm only. Would love to see a 180mm version. Oh, they get marked when scuffed or smashed. They still work fine, but they lose their luster.


----------

